# For a newbie, Ironhorse Excelsior or Trek 1000



## Cashmason (Oct 6, 2006)

The Trek 1000 is available in stock at one LBS and I know the Trek name. Small discount on it, net around 650 dollars

I have never heard of Ironhorse. But Performance bike advertises it as 1100 dollar bike for 700 dollars. It is not in stock and would take about 2 weeks to be shipped to the local Performance dealer.

Is the Ironhorse a superior bike, or just a higher list price discounted to normal entry point for beginners.

I am 50 years old, do a fair amount of running but haven't done any bike riding in years, and then only for fun.

This would be for fun and the very occasional sprint tri.

Thanks for any help

Cash


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey, i'll start off by saying welcome to the forums. Secondly, alot of people are going to talk about the Trek 1000 only having sora components which are a low end product. If you have the money, it is best to get something better, most people would recomend Shimano 105 or better(Trek 1500). As for the ironhorse, i honestly dont know. I would lean more towards Trek, Giant, Cannondale(best in my opinion), or specialized. They are several of the Main stream manufacturers.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Posting a link is always good for these inquiries, because for many of us we're familiar with how th entry level Trek is spec'd but not the Iron Horse. Generally, at a certain price point in the sub-$1000 range, there's VERY little if any difference between bikes and the goal should be fit, like the selling shop, and if you can get a sale, or free maintenance, etc., bully for you. There's a good thread on buying a bike on a budget that is worth skimming.

Anywho... I am troubled if Performance claims that the Excelsior is a $1100 bike. It is available for $700 on Amazon.com for chris' sake. $1100 may be an elusive MSRP, but it isn't the "value" per se. 

That being said, the Excelsior Sport is equipped with components that are one level up from the Trek 1000, and that's worth something. The only difference the Iron Horse name might make is on resale, so that's up to you. 

It is a GREAT time of year to be shopping road bike bargains, though.


----------



## Mark41 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Trek 1000*

I own a 2006 Trek 1000. I have ridden over 1000 miles on this bike over the past year. I have done two metric centuries and I can now climb several local mountains. (I will attempt a 100 miler next summer.) The only upgrade that I have is clipless pedals.

Sure, I get envious when I go on group rides with guys and gals with more expensive bikes. But for my skill level the Trek does just fine. I plan on keeping the Trek for at least another year.

I vote for the Trek.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Trek*

If you can get the LBS to help with fit go with the Trek. I ride a 2005 1000C (pilot 1.0) with sora and have had no problem.

If you live Va Bch and need a 58 I will sell it to you!


----------



## supaman (Sep 5, 2006)

i got a 07 trek 1000 and have had no problems so far. its my first road bike and i would recommend it to others


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Bicycling Magazine said that the Trek 1000 was the best bike under $1000 they'd ever tested. I've never been on one myself.

This may sound silly, but don't forget about which one looks the best. I love the way my bike looks, and I'm happy to ride it. if it were bright green, I might not be that into it. As someone who is starting off, a bike that you're not embarrased by is key.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Buy the IronHorse hands down. I have a bike similar to IronHorse, a K-2. Both K-2 and IronHorse are owned by the same company so their bikes are made in the same factory. I have 3,000 miles this year on my K-2. It has Tiagra shifters, Tiagra front, with 105 on the rear. Many of the same components on the IronHorse are on my bike. You don't want the 8 speed Sora, you want the 9 speed Tiagra or up. A Fuji with the same components is $850-$950. Especially if you have a Performance coupon, buy the IronHorse. I had the same tires and was getting lots of flats and replaced them with Kenda kevlar tires and have had no flats in 1,500 miles while I had 1/2 dozen or more flats with the Vittoria Zaffiro.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

iherald said:


> Bicycling Magazine said that the Trek 1000 was the best bike under $1000 they'd ever tested. I've never been on one myself.
> 
> This may sound silly, but don't forget about which one looks the best. I love the way my bike looks, and I'm happy to ride it. if it were bright green, I might not be that into it. As someone who is starting off, a bike that you're not embarrased by is key.



That has got to be one of the most overquoted "findings" by Bicycling ever (PS, I thought it was "under $800" not $1000). But anyhoo, Bicycling tests VERY few models at a particular price point, always tests apples-to-apples (ie., I assume all bikes were Sora equipped aluminum frames built in or around Taiwan).

I just don't find this info helpful to most buyers. Yes, the Trek is competitive quality wise with any similar bike. But that begs the question. At the price point of the Trek 1000, there are several manufacturers (Fuji, Jamis, Giant) plus some minor off-brands that come much better spec'd, and I seriously doubt ANY of us could discern the difference between frames at the entry level.

Not saying the Trek is a bad option, but there can be other options, too.


----------

